# Paris Tours



## Dori (Mar 17, 2018)

We are going to Paris for the first time in May. We will be staying in Montmartre (hotel, not timeshare). I am wondering if anyone has done any tours that they could recommend. I have briefly checked Trip Advisor, but I always like to check with my TUG experts first!

Thanks!

Dori


----------



## Tamino (Mar 18, 2018)

There is no shortage of tour options in Paris which is why your question is very difficult to answer.  To see the highlights of Paris, you do not need a tour.  Simply organize the places you want to visit geographically and move through your list.

It would be possible to assist even more if you could outline how long you will be in Paris, how many people are traveling together, what it is you want to see, and your general interest in the city.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2018)

On our first Paris visit, on the day of arrival, we climbed on a hop-on hop-off bus. There are several to choose from. You just ride around, and orient yourself. You can get off, check out a place, and another bus will pick you up and the tour continues. This allows you to decide what attractions you want to return to, and you can group them in your mind which can make a good day's outing. If you are going to be there several days, pick up a guidebook, like Rick Steve's or Lonely Planet. They'll have 'Paris in 3 days', or 'Paris in 2 days' chapters as well. We found Paris very do-able independently.

Jim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 18, 2018)

Our first time in Paris we did a HoHo tour for day #1. It was a great way to get a sense of the city.  On our last visit there, we booked a private transfer from CDG and the ride to our hotel in the Latin Quarter took us past many sights.

Definitely take a River Seine cruise- evening preferred so as to see the Eiffel Tower lit up.

Re: the Eiffel tower- we pre-booked tickets to the top which become available for sale @3 months out.  We still needed to go through lines and waits.  Unfortunately it was a gray twilight when we reached the top and the Champagne Bar was closed, so our visit there was underwhelming. However, gazing up from the ground level is amazing.

My favorite viewpoint was from the top of the Pantheon, but IDK if guided tours are still offered there. Other viewpoints are from Sacre Coeur and Tour Montparnasse.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 18, 2018)

When we were in Paris several years ago we simply identified the sites we wanted to see. Then we mapped them out on an Underground Map. Take Underground as close as possible and then walk. You can buy packets of 10 tickets at local Tobacco Shops.


----------



## Dori (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestions! We are staying right near the Moulin Rouge and I understand there is a subway metro stop very close by. 

Our kids gave us this trip as a Birthday/Christmas gift. We are flying through Iceland, but no time to look around there before heading to Paris. 

Dori


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 20, 2018)

Like others, I always recommend the HoHo the first day in any city. After that, pick the type of things you enjoy. 

Just one suggestion that is often overlooked is the Cluny Museum with the Unicorn Tapestries.

Versailles is a short train ride and definitely worth a day trip. 

Cheers


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 20, 2018)

A must is the River Seine Cruise, The Effel Tower, and The Louvre Museums.
We just enjoy strolling the city  streets and their many small shopping shops and cafes. Also, there are some huge shopping stores. Please do not wear tennis shoes then they will know you are an American tourist.
That is my personal opinion.


----------



## Tamino (Mar 21, 2018)

I can assure you that no matter what shoes you have on, there will be no doubt about your being American tourists.  Loud voices (particularly in restaurants), sport style sun glasses, baseball hats, t shirts with various US sports team or school logos, over tipping, men wearing shorts, khakis, golf shirts; put it all together and it screams US tourist.

However, no one will really care and you want to be sure your feet are comfortable.

I´m  not a big fan of the HOHO buses, at least not for Paris.  They are very expensive and not a particularly efficient way to travel the city.  However, the river cruises can give you a great overview as many of the most important sites are located along the river.  I prefer Vedette du Pont Neuf and you can pickup reduced price tickets on their website.  

The Bateaux Mouches depart from near the Eiffel Tower.  Their boats are bigger but their larger size allows people to thoughtlessly stand in front of you, blocking your view, a situation which I find most annoying.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 21, 2018)

Remember male Parisians tend to wear scarfs even during the summer.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 21, 2018)

If you are in Montemartre don't forget to spend some leisurely time people watching at an outdoor cafe. 

Musée d'Orsay across the river from the Louvre in the converted train station was a gem. I appreciated it more than the Louvre because it was not so overwhelming. It also contains priceless art.  You can download a free Rick Steves audio to your phone to interpret as you walk through.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2018)

Tamino said:


> I'm  not a big fan of the HOHO buses, at least not for Paris.  They are very expensive and not a particularly efficient way to travel the city.  However, the river cruises can give you a great overview as many of the most important sites are located along the river.  I prefer Vedette du Pont Neuf and you can pickup reduced price tickets on their website.


All the recomendations for using HoHo buses or boats have been for orientation only. Not as a substitute for Metro or taxi. And, yes, you can spot an American tourist darn near every time. Once in a while a local will address me in the local language. I just smile and tell them English, merci. Except in Asia. Somehow they can ALWAYS tell. 

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 22, 2018)

I’ve often been mistaken for a “local” in various European countries. In France, my usual first response is the typical Gallic shrug

Cheers


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 22, 2018)

During our last trip to Paris a Frenchman but not Parisian stopped us and asked for directions. Yes I was weaaring a scarf. In my horrible French I said we did not speak French. He switched to to passable English and said he agreed I did not speak French. Unfortuntely we did not know the restaurant he was trying to find.


----------



## brentw52 (Mar 25, 2018)

Some years back on our first visit to Paris we hired an American expat named Michael for a day tour of the city. It was a wonderful day of exploring places we would never have known about on our own. He has an art background and walking through the Louvre and Musee d'Orsay with him telling the stories behind the paintings really brought them to life. It is a bare bones tour where you ride by bus and pay your own way into the sights but was a very memorable day and a great introduction to the city. His website was called Parisfind. Enjoy what has become our favorite city.


----------



## billwright1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Check out Viatour.com. They offer tours many places.


----------



## JudyH (Apr 1, 2018)

That’s what I do the first day. Hire a local for a private walking tour to get oriented. Worth every expensive dime it costs. Find someone recommended on Trip Advisor. Or Tours by Locals.


----------



## Mary Vandorn (Apr 2, 2018)

I am also planning to visit to Paris next month. Pretty much excited for that.


----------



## Tamino (Apr 2, 2018)

Viatour, which is owned by Trip Advisor, doesn´t do tours themselves.  They are simply a reseller which takes a fee for connecting you to a tour operator.  Actually, there is no need to pay at all for a tour by a Parisian; just sign up with Paris Greeters and enjoy a free tour with one of their volunteers.

Another walking tour operation with very modest fees is Paris Walks which has a enormous selection of topics and walk options.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 2, 2018)

The link below would be very useful to you if you are planning to use the metro or bus in Paris. It explains the tickets, or if you are there from a Monday-Sunday a Navigo Découverte pass is a good idea. 

https://parisbytrain.com/paris-metro/#route-planner

As much as possible I suggest taking the bus, as you can then get to see parts of Paris while travelling to your location.  

I would not consider a tour.  It is very easy to get around Paris, and most sites can be reached by walking, except of course Palais de Versailles.  
The first time we visited Paris, we scheduled 2 locations to visit a day.  That gave us plenty of time to look around during the day, stop for lunch, or a drink at their numerous sidewalk cafés.


----------



## Dori (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks to all for your excellent advice! We are getting excited to start planning in earnest.

Dori


----------



## bendadin (May 5, 2018)

I'm a bit on the frugal side with my trips so I might only do one pre-planned tour.

We did the Fat Tire Bike Tour by night. Loved it. I would do them all if given the choice. A Seine River tour (with wine) was included in the evening Fat Tire bike tour (which was 13 Euro normally) so that was an added bonus.
https://www.fattiretours.com/paris

We also did a tour of French Parliament (law student son insisted.) It was in French but they did give us headsets with English (and plenty of dirty looks to go along with it.) Free

We went to the Louvre (tripped up the stairs which is totally me.) You just have to be really cautious there especially around the Mona Lisa. (Free admission on the first Sunday of the month.) And we went to the D'orsay.

And we walked up the Eiffel Tower. The line is shorter than for the elevator but it is a commitment. 

We also took the Metro to the Sacre Coeur (highest point in Paris) to watch the sunset over Paris. (We were grabbed by 2 Nigerians and they tied strings to our wrists and wouldn't let us go until we tipped them for the cords.) Also, after sunset we went back to the Metro station which is the Moulin Rouge (and we couldn't get out of there fast enough.)

And we make it a point to eat here:
http://www.restaurantlacitrouille.fr/en/


----------



## Dori (May 10, 2018)

Tamino said:


> Viatour, which is owned by Trip Advisor, doesn´t do tours themselves.  They are simply a reseller which takes a fee for connecting you to a tour operator.  Actually, there is no need to pay at all for a tour by a Parisian; just sign up with Paris Greeters and enjoy a free tour with one of their volunteers.
> 
> Another walking tour operation with very modest fees is Paris Walks which has a enormous selection of topics and walk options.



I signed us up with Paris Walks for a free tour from Pont Neuf metro station, from the Seine to Luxembourg garden.The walk goes through old streets and Saint-Germaine-des-Pres area.

Does this sound like a good tour? 
Any ideas on what to offer as a tip at the end of the tour?


----------



## Tamino (May 11, 2018)

If you are paying for the tour, I would not tip anything additionally.


----------



## Dori (May 11, 2018)

Tamino, the tour is free. I am just wondering what an appropriate tip would be, based on the experience of others.


----------



## Glynda (May 11, 2018)

We enjoyed the Paris Catacombs. Long time ago, but then we were like the only people in there. I don't even recall there being a charge. I see there is now and I see all kinds of tour companies are advertising "skip the lines" tours. Kind of like Stonehenge in England. It used to just a place where one could pull off onto the shoulder of the road and walk over to. I see now it has a visitor center, parking lot and entrance fee. Ah, times they do change...


----------



## Tamino (May 12, 2018)

Dori, according to the Paris Walks website, their tours cost 15€ per adult.  It is the Paris Greeters which are free and which I might tip 10€ or so.

If you have found a free Paris Walks tour, a tip of 10€ to 15€ would be appropriate.


----------



## Dori (May 15, 2018)

Thanks to all for your excellent suggestions! We are leaving tonight and are so excited! We did cancel the free walking tour along the Seine, but booked a free tour of Montmartre the day after we arrive. We also booked a 2-day Hop-on-Hop-off Big Bus tour with a Seine River Tour for Friday. We are planning to visit The Louvre on Saturday or Sunday, and spend lots of time just walking and visiting the sights. Still debating catching one of the Moulin Rouge shows, but they are sooooooo hugely expensive!

Dori


----------



## Dori (May 28, 2018)

Bon jour! Just checking to tell you all that we had a fabulous trip to Paris. We flew on Icelandair through Reykjavik. Although we flew Economy Lite (no checked-in baggage, no meals), we were quite impressed with the flight and service.

Upon arrival at CDG airport, in Paris, we took Paris shuttle van service, which we had pre-booked on Viator. Our hotel, the Ibis Paris Montmartre, was quite nice, and very clean. Of course, the room was quite small (like most European hotel room), but it served its purpose well. Our son thoughtfully booked the daily breakfast for us, and it was so nice to start the day without having to go out to get coffee!

We wound up doing a Montmartre walking tour with Paris Greeters, and our guide was very informative and entertaining. The only cost was a tip. The following day, we did the Big Red Bus Hop-on-Hop-off Tour, which we had pre-booked on Viator. I would highly recommend this, as we saw all the major tourist attractions, with audio commentary. We got off at several different spots to take a closer look, and stopped for lunch by the Eiffel Tower and took a one-hour boat trip down the Seine. 

We loved eating at the little cafes, sitting outside at the little tables, and Paris-watching as people strolled by. We couldn't get over the high prices for food! It was cheaper to order wine than pop or coffee!

On the second day of our Red Bus pass, we did the Montmartre Route, and then switched to the city route. We got off at The Louvre and spent several hours wandering this vast museum. It was incredible to see the Mona Lisa, Venus de Milo and other famous works of art. We strolled the Tuilerie Gardens as well.

We ventured into the subway system to go to Musee D'Orsay, which is housed in an old train station. We saw many beautiful works by impressionists such as Monet and Manet. 

This was such a great trip for us, getting to see and experience the highlights of this beautiful city. Thanks to you all for your insights and suggestions.

Dori


----------



## Glynda (May 28, 2018)

Dori said:


> We loved eating at the little cafes, sitting outside at the little tables, and Paris-watching as people strolled by. We couldn't get over the high prices for food! It was cheaper to order wine than pop or coffee Dori



Sounds like you had a wonderful trip!  Great it went well!  It's been a very long time since I have been to Paris but I recall that then prices were higher if you ate out on the sidewalks than if you sat inside.  Just as in Italy now, you will see so many Italians standing at coffee shop bars as the coffee is cheaper than if you sit at their tables.


----------



## Tamino (May 29, 2018)

Dori said:


> Upon arrival at CDG airport, in Paris, we took Paris shuttle van service, which we had pre-booked on Viator.



You don´t say how much you paid for this shuttle but the taxi fare from the official taxi queue at CDG to Montmartre is fixed at 50€ for up to 4 people.  Taxi drivers are not tipped.


----------



## Dori (May 29, 2018)

Tamino, it was the same price of 50€.

Dori


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 17, 2018)

Mary Vandorn said:


> I am also planning to visit to Paris next month. Pretty much excited for that.


Mary, how was your visit?  We are going next year around the same time...early May.  How was weather and how did you find the touring?  Great suggestions from all...Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 17, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Please do not wear tennis shoes then they will know you are an American tourist.



Not only did I see a lot of people who definitely weren’t American wearing sneakers, I saw a lot of jeans and denim.  I also saw local girls wearing short shorts that would make the teens in my area blush.


----------



## lorenmd (Nov 5, 2018)

we did our absolute favorite tour while in Paris.  we are on a 2 month vacation in Europe and in each city we sign up for a bike tour.  these are made for non bikers so don't be afraid.  we went with Fat tire bikes and did a Paris evening tour.  it was fantastic.  we rode the city we controlled the streets and we went on a one hour boat ride on the Seine and ended at the Eiffel tower watching the light show.  can't say enough good things about Fat tire bikes.  we also did a tour with them to Versailles which was also excellent but Paris at night was unforgettable


----------

